# Kylin Mini - Bubble Glass



## Bulldog (27/3/18)

Hi anyone got the kylin mini bubble glass in stock, cracked mine as well as the normal glass yesterday.
The bubble glass cracked while I was loosening it to re-wick. When trying to fit the normal glass it shattered and I was not applying that much pressure, just would not go over the o ring.


----------



## Bulldog (27/3/18)

The freshly wicked Kylin Mini needs a glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/3/18)

Here you go @Bulldog 

http://vapeguy.co.za/kylin-mini-5ml-glass

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/3/18)

Wow that was quick thanks @BumbleBee.
I must say in the seven weeks I have been vaping, the service and friendly help from the vaping community I have received is amazing.


----------



## BumbleBee (27/3/18)

Bulldog said:


> Wow that was quick thanks @BumbleBee.
> I must say in the seven weeks I have been vaping, the service and friendly help from the vaping community I have received is amazing.


I was just in the right place at the right time, and happened to have the right thing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

